# Sally Clarkes Book



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

At the moment my newest read for the kitchen is sally clarkes Cook book Macmillan books £25.00 its forwarded by one of your home breed chefs Alice Waters as Sally used to work for her its a good read and very good for menu ideas through the seasons I think a must for my ever growing collection let me know if you,ve read it bye for now


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Is this the book?
From the Publisher
This cookbook collects for the first time Sally Clarke's legendary fresh-ingredient recipes. Organized by seasons, the book achieves a balance in each menu of color, texture, and flavor. "People who know Chez Panisse well will immediately recognize Clarke's as a restaurant in the same spirit, but with an identity that is uniquely its own because of the local sources of its food and Sally's own special aesthetic.... This book is both a record of her success, and a guidebook for the reader to do likewise. May it inspire you with its authority, its authenticity, and its vitality." - from the foreword by Alice Waters









It should be available to America soon!



[ June 16, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

That sounds great! I love cookbooks that are broken into 12 sections for the seasons. It just makes sense. Thanks for sharing.


----------

